

Outlaw - ruby anti-pattern enforcement gem - bglusman
http://github.com/bglusman/outlaw

======
bglusman
Hi all, just finished Mendicant University's core skills course, and this was
my personal project for the course... it tries to help you and others avoid
anti-patterns that you can define formally by example. I don't expect it will
work for all the examples you can dream up yet, but maybe with your help we
can get it there together. Please share any ideas or examples you get working
or try/want to get working!

Just gem install outlaw and then enter outlaw in a project directory to try it
out, or peruse the repo on github.

